# Tripe



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

*Tripe*

Where do you guys get your green tripe? Is it the fresh kind or canned ect?

I ask as I was reading in the WDJ that the white tripe from the grocery store isnt so great (cleaned and bleached and according to them harder to digest). 

Where do you get the freshest stuff? Or how fresh can you get it?
Just wondering!

thanks


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Tripe*

I get it from http://www.aplaceforpaws.com site which is full of information!

http://www.aplaceforpaws.com/rawgreenuntr.html 
thanks to Tracy(luca_stl) suggestion. It is frozen in 5 lb tubes and ships within a few days of ordering from Ohio. Costs $100+ including shipping and cooler for 50#. ^Then add $5 for cooler return. I only feed it a few times per week so #50 lasts a few mos. for three dogs.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Tripe*

thanks!!!
I thought the picture from the link you gave me looked familiar....
I looked in the issue of WDJ and there that same pic was..and 
A Place For Paws was also in the article!

how much do you feed per dog at a meal?

much appreciated


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Tripe*

Yup--that's the best resource I've found so far. 

I did also find this place: 

http://www.greentripe.com/

The shipping here is high---but they have local distributors around the country, so they may be able to direct you to a store nearby. They gave me a list of stores that I still haven't called. 

Or if you can find a friendly slaughterhouse, you might be able to get a whole fresh uncleaned stomach. 

There is also a brand of canned tripe--Tripett (or is it Trippet?) which is good stuff. That can also be bought online, or perhaps from a specialty pet food store.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Tripe*



> Originally Posted By: Luca_stlI did also find this place:
> 
> http://www.greentripe.com/


This is where we get our tripe from! Shipping is pretty crappy, but I'm sure it is MUCH cheaper to send it down to SoCal than to the MidWest. There is a local seller here, but they only carry the 2 lb packages (which costs more per pound than the 5lb packages), so it is still cheaper per pound for me to ship down 45 lbs at a time (that is how much one of their boxes holds).


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Tripe*



> Quote:
> how much do you feed per dog at a meal?


I am lucky to get a dog food grind from a processor that is beef heart/tongue and some fat mixed together. I give this along with a heeping tablespoon of the tripe grind about every other day to equal one meal per dog(about 1 lb total) . I also give raw egg during this feeding. I was giving the dogs a spoonful of yogurt as well, but after reading a newsletter from a place for paws, found that probiotics and digestive enzymes are naturally occurring in the tripe(PM me if you'd like a copy of that article). Kacie hates yogurt and only eats the eggs to get to the main meat source. I also give vit. e ,fish oil and chrondriotin on top of the beef grind.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Tripe*

I co-ordered with Melissa on the fresh tripe recently.









But before that, I have used Tripett before. 

It smelled like sun-dried, crusty vomit. Janka LOVED it. 

I was hoping the tinned ones wouldn't smell AS bad, but ... yeah, I was dead wrong on that.


----------

